# pond stocking plans



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Well my mom has green lighted the building of a pond . It won't be huge but it will hold my 2 goldfish and whatever else i put in it. 

Here are my problems 
1.)the water will freeze in the winter
2.)Lots of algea will grow
3.)I'm worried about the fish being eaten
4.)I want to put more then just goldies(but no kio)

Also i want to put 1 sunfish in there, a pumpkin seed, which will be aquarium raised but it will be collected from the wild which based on my research is legal in Pa. if i can get it at about 1" will it be okay to raise it in a 10 gallon for maybe a year and a half then when it's big enough so the goldies don't eat it i'll add it to the pond. Do you think this is a good idea?


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Since it'll freeze I'll ask "solid" or just for a few days?

Throw in floating water plants Water Hyacinths, Water Lettuce Duck Weed and the likes 1/2 surface coverage will help.

What will come a visitin' that you know of '*****?

As for your natives they'll eat if not kill the goldfish eventually if they're not eaten by some visitors.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i'll scrap the natives and aslo the pond freezes solid


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You could go with guppies or goldies and bring them in for the winter. At this late in the year you might be better setting up the pond now and adding the fish next spring.


----------



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

Goldfish actually have a great tolerance for cold weather. However, I don't think they can live after being frozen solid.

Our pond doesn't freeze solid, but nevertheless my parents take some precautions. Every year they put bales of hay over our pond (supported by wooden poles I think). This helps insulate the pond. I think they used to have an outdoor water heater that they used (not sure if they still do). I'd suggest researching these techniques as I don't know much about them.

Good luck with the pond


----------

